# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Tabaccaio-servizi Lis iva

## c@ligo

Come vanno considerati i compensi per i servizi Lis (riscossione multe, pagamento bollette, canone rai ecc.)?
Sono esenti art. 10 oppure soggetti ad iva 20%?
Se sono esenti in base a cosa lo sono? 
Ne "la voce del tabaccaio 4.2009" si diceva che il compenso per il servizio di riscossione del canone Rai era soggetto iva 20%. Ma anche i compensi per i servizi di money transfer. E' una svista oppure è così?

----------


## DomenicoS

Ciao, riprendo questa discussione perchè anch'io ho lo stesso problema....
Come devo considerare ai fini iva il compenso per il pagamento delle bollette presso una sala giochi? Ho in mano una stampa in cui ci sono evidenziti:
1) Servizi telefonici (schede telefoniche) e compenso punto vendita: e questi vanno inseriti nel registro corrispettivi esclusi iva art. 74;
2) Bollette e bollettini enel, telecom italia e compenso punto vendita: questo compenso come va trattato ai fini iva?
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi

----------


## revisor

> Come vanno considerati i compensi per i servizi Lis (riscossione multe, pagamento bollette, canone rai ecc.)?
> Sono esenti art. 10 oppure soggetti ad iva 20%?
> Se sono esenti in base a cosa lo sono? 
> Ne "la voce del tabaccaio 4.2009" si diceva che il compenso per il servizio di riscossione del canone Rai era soggetto iva 20%. Ma anche i compensi per i servizi di money transfer. E' una svista oppure è così?

  esenti art.10 dpr 633/72

----------


## niron21

perchè esenti articolo 10

----------


## s_sboy

> esenti art.10 dpr 633/72

  Riassumo brevemente comportamento del nostro Studio per bar/tabacchi/giochi (revisionato da poco tempo):
a) attività assoggettate ad Iva (bar + pagamenti di utenze in generale: enel, hera, ecc. + pagamenti *abbonamenti* Sky) 
b) attività escluse da Iva art. 74 (ricariche telefoniche, *ricariche* Sky )  
c) attività esenti Iva art. 10: 1) slot-machine 2) lotterie nazionali (lotto ed enalotto, gratta e vinci, win for life e assimilati) 3) ricariche carte prepagate (RM 354/2007, post-pay, paypall), ricariche matchpoint, ecc.  
- Canone rai: dottrina divisa : … in via prudenziale applicare Iva anche se Cassazione lo ha definito tributo.
- Bollo Auto: Es.  art.10 c.6 (e in genere ogni esazione di tributo data in concessione dallo Stato) 
Mi farebbe piacere avere il parere di altri esperti.

----------


## c@ligo

> perchè esenti articolo 10

  Perchè altimenti non ti resta nulla se ci devi anche scorporare l'iva.
Meglio non fare nulla se tieni conto del compenso del costo per il servizio che ti addebitano ecc. 
Cmq spero e credo esenti perchè trattasi di servizi di riscossione, quindi a "pagamenti". Se vedi l'art. 10 co. 1 del Dpr 633/72 mi parla di "pagamenti, giroconti,crediti ecc. 
In ogni caso mi sembra assurdo che la FIT non abbia mai preso una posizione in tal senso chiarendo una volta per tutte queste cose. Cosa stanno a fare quelli della FIT? L'unica cosa risale come dicevo al 2009 in merito al canone rai. Ma anche li mi sembra una cavolata assoggettarlo ad iva. Non ti resta veramente nulla se così fosse.  :Frown:

----------


## michelin

Salve riprendo questa discussione di qualche anno, chiedendovi come vanno contabilizzati gli aggi sui voucher inps? Non saprei se art. 10 o esclusi art. 15...sono della IT bank...

----------

